# Fish for a 30 gallon??



## Lots-o-Pets (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok, so I have done some research and think that I have a good idea for a stocking list. I would like to run this by others that have more experience that I do. 

First off, here is the information for the tank:
Size: 30 Gallon Long
Filter: Don't remember the type but it is "graded" for a 45 gallon 
Substance: Play sand (Cryola brand)
Salt: Insteant Ocean (to be added)
SG: Try to keep at 1.005 - 1.010 (this is what the LFS has their set to)
Decor: Rock (zebra, texas holy rock, rainbow slate, and river rock)
Fake Plants (tried real plants, but no green thumb)
Fish: Set up 1: 3 Knight Gobies, 1 Golden Wonder Killifish, 3 Glassfish (non-
dyed)
Set up 2: 3 Lyretail Mollies, 1 Knight Goby, 1 Orange Chromide
Set up 3: 1 Knight Goby, 3 Glassfish non-dyed), 1 Freshwater 
Flounder

I know that I do want to stay away from puffers, as they (from what I have read) remind me of my 2 yr old (very cute but full of attitude). In the future (when I upgrade) I would like to add a violet goby (as they have the chance of outgrowing a 30 gallon tank) and up any schooling fish to 7 or 9.

Are any of the set-ups above doable, as I have tried to make allowances for adult sizes? I would like to keep the number of groups as odd number (personal preference) and the Knight Gobies (as I think that they are beauties).

Also, one last question, when do I start to change the water from fresh to brackish? The tank has been totally cycled (as it use to house S. American Cichlids (out grow the tank)).

Thank you for any help and insight that is given.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

What kind of glassfish? If they're the indian species (Parambassis ranga) that have a body shape similar to a black skirt tetra, then those things are awesome! Send some my way, my lfs had some and my friend got one, by the time i got a tank for them, they havent had any.. i'm sad. haha. They do school in groups of 6 so if you get them small, it may be cool. 

Killifish will need some surface plants to hide in and are prone to jumping. Here's an article on them if you need it: Aplocheilus Lineatus (Striped Panchax, Golden Wonder Killifish) - FishandTips.com
Never heard of them before but looks like its something i'd get too. (i'm just gunna steal your list. lol) 

Page for the night goby: Knight goby, Stigmatogobius sadanunidio Profile, with care, maintenance requirements and breeding information for your tropical fish I'm learning as i go. lol These guys may not be the best...

the orange chromide looks cool and peaceful! Orange Chromide

The freshwater flounder looks cool also. It would work well in your tank if you dont have the knight gobies. How to keep freshwater flounders, Archirus lineatus, with pictures 


Looks like the night goby and glassfish have different biotopes. the glassfish needs slow moving water and the knight goby needs faster water. May be an issue there. The killifish likes slow water also. Looks like those gobies may be killers too:Stigmatogobius sadanundio "Knight Goby" - Medium | Brackish | Freshwater Fish | Aquarium Livestock - ThatPetPlace.com. 

One other type of goby you may want to look at is (what was told to me as a) a blue spot neon goby but looks more like a sleeper blue dot/ladder goby. I have one in my brackish and its peaceful. it needs a hole or cave to stay in though.

So maybe try a killifish, sleeper blue dot goby and some glassfish. Or instead of the killifish, do the chromide or flounder.. or both. 

I tried some puffers and they didnt work out well in my tank. so its probably best you dont go with them. 

You'll have to let the brackish tank cycle as it has both fw and sw bacteria in it. Easiest thing is to get a piece of live rock from your LFS and throw that in there after adding adequate BW. Give it a few weeks to cycle and that'll get things goin.


----------



## Lots-o-Pets (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you. 
The Glassfish are the indian species (Parambassis ranga). My LFS has them and I think that they are so neat looking. But they will have to order the non-dyed ones for me. The Killifish that you have a link on is the one that I am looking at. The only difference is, the one that I want is all yellow with a bit of red lining on the tail. 

I will be looking into the blue spot goby that you mentioned.

Thank you again for tking the time to give me some helpful links and suggestions!


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

Cool! yea, the dyed ones are just horrible. Cant believe they do that to them. Let me know how everything turns out!


----------

